Ask HN: Name 3 Companies you think will still be around in 500 years? - tetristetris
======
bradknowles
Before we answer that, how about naming some companies that existed 500 years
ago and are still around today?

~~~
grzm
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_oldest_companies#1500_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_oldest_companies#1500_to_1599)

------
argimenes
\- Kongo Gumi \- Nishiyama Onsen Keiunkan \- Koman

After all, they've made it this far.

------
verdverm
SpaceX

------
ebcode
Fiskars, Nokia, BP

------
mhkool
small scale biological farmers

------
thecrumb
Roto Rooter

